# Some recent work. (I'm prepared for the beating)



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A little copper work. Cast was done by my partner.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those air chambers will work well... :laughing:

But that's your archaic code and not you....

Nice stuff...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Two handles for shower??????? Those air chambers are frickin useless after 2 weeks of being used... why copper dvw?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Those air chambers will work well... :laughing:
> 
> But that's your archaic code and not you....
> 
> Nice stuff...


A guy at work does air chambers like that. Tried telling him he's just wasting copper.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Two handles for shower??????? Those air chambers are frickin useless after 2 weeks of being used... why copper dvw?


It's a mop faucet the top is a vacuum breaker.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Two handles for shower??????? Those air chambers are frickin useless after 2 weeks of being used... why copper dvw?


Also, copper is Chicago code. All lead and oakum too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Also, copper is Chicago code. All lead and oakum too.


Backazzward state of chicago code


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

The camera isn't level. Next time put a level on it before shooting!

Thats all I have for a beating.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice looking copper work and CI work. Why the hoop with the small copper line in the one photo? Going around something?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Nice looking copper work and CI work. Why the hoop with the small copper line in the one photo? Going around something?


Vacuum breaker goes in on the trim.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks nice


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Great work. Very pricey with that cast and copper


----------

